# Connecting iPod



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have had similar connection problems. I figured is was just because of my Sony Ericsson phone (its not compatible with anything I've noticed) and when it does work with my phone plugged I have to unplug it because it just starts and stops constantly. Also, my girlfriend has an iphone and its the same kind of issue, it just wont connect anymore. Service issue?


----------



## pbf98 (Nov 7, 2011)

I just saw a video, that you are supposed to be able to press the AUX button, and it switches to either the USB or AUX cable input... mine only switches to the AUX input when I press that button


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If your car is already running when you plug your iPod into the USB port of your Cruze, press the CD/AUX button. If it says Aux output push it again for it to select the USB output and your iPod will work.

As for the phone problem, its not the car that has the issue. The car is programmed to work with iPods, and MP3 players, and although your phone might double as an iPod or MP3 player, there is still a difference (I've had problems w/phones on after-market steroeos and in my grandma's Caddy CTS, where as normal iPod's work without flaw). I would suggest getting an AUX cable and connecting your phone through that instead and seeing if that works.


----------



## pbf98 (Nov 7, 2011)

it works some of the time.. other times it won't no matter how many times i press the cd/aux button, thats why I am getting confused


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

you hold down the aux/cd button. I hooked my iphone up via usb and it automatically just came on. By that I mean played music as if it were an Ipod. I'm not sure where I put my ipod or I would have tried it instead.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Could be the cable you are using. When I first bought my car I could not get my ipod to connect no matter what I did. Finally I decided to try a new cable and it has be working flawlessly ever since.

PS - the first cable I was trying to use was less than 6 months old and had no damage.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

If I plug mine into the USB port it automatically goes onto the iPod through the AUX input. Check your cable


----------

